# I have to have one!



## brown down (Feb 21, 2013)

ok how cool is this thing... they are used in the Flyers stadium and either are out for public use or he somehow got one and made this, either way, its way cool in my eyes. 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=0dd_1361474354


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 21, 2013)

I wonder if they can do that with m & m's.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 21, 2013)

That is handy! If it comes with a catheter, I could spend an entire Saturday in that thing without my feet touching the ground!


----------



## hardtwist (Feb 21, 2013)

DKMD said:


> That is handy! If it comes with a catheter, I could spend an entire Saturday in that thing without my feet touching the ground!



The catheter drains into the barrel under the chair...the ultimate recycling system! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## brown down (Feb 21, 2013)

i was thinking the same thing about peeing :lolol: I am sure it won't be long until someone addresses that major issue! 

found the company that makes them hahaha i am already envisioning projects with this incorporated within 
http://www.grinonindustries.com


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2013)

I have to wonder what the thought process was early on for the inventor:

_Life is short. We need a more efficient way to destroy as many of our brain cells, in the least amount of time, with the least amount of effort possible . . . . _:question:

That's actually pretty ingenious.


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 22, 2013)

Kind of makes me wish that I drank.  Very cool gadget.


----------



## brown down (Feb 22, 2013)

I do find it ironic that most geniuses are the laziest people on the planet.
almost every idea created or patented was made out of necessity, guess this was on the top of someones list, either they were too lazy, or their wives got tired of hearing, honey can you grab me a beer:lolol:


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2013)

brown down said:


> I do find it ironic that most geniuses are the laziest people on the planet.
> almost every idea created or patented was made out of necessity, guess this was on the top of someones list, either they were too lazy, or their wives got tired of hearing, honey can you grab me a beer:lolol:



Sorry but I disagree- Edison- not all that lazy- what a genius. Ford, Marconi, Goddard. Etc. Most of them were very early risers and very motivated and driven. They had to be to accomplish what they did. It was not about the money or fame for them- It was about the thrill of discovery- The Quest.


----------



## brown down (Feb 22, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > I do find it ironic that most geniuses are the laziest people on the planet.
> ...


hahah mike i was referring to heck, i guess my generation, and the younger ones. My brother in law is extremely intelligent, if not boarder line genius, but by far the laziest person i have ever met in my life! Motivation isn't there with most who could put their minds to better use  I honestly think he would have a nervous breakdown if his smart phone, computer and TV went down all at once!!!! :lolol: I am at my glory when i am working on something productive, or out hunting and fishing! Which i find lacking in My generation and younger ones.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2013)

brown down said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > brown down said:
> ...



Jeff, I do not disagree with you there- Now as far as BIL's go if I get into my thoughts about him-who is also very intelligent- but spents most of his time bitching about how little money he has- went on SSI at 50 cause basically he is way too lazy and important to work- work interferes with his personal time- complains how he should have an Iphone with more minutes cause his free phone that we pay for is not very good and has very little free minutes and ..... Hold it I was going to say if I tell you what I think I will be banning the both of us- better stop while my blood pressure is a manageable level..........:wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## brown down (Feb 22, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...


hahahahaha you crack me up my friend :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2013)

I invented a system called _Make Lazy Kevin Rich_, whereby I sit on my ass and do nothing except eat, sleep, drink, have sex and travel the world (chauffeur driven & private jet and yacht of course) , and millions of other people send me money to do this because it's the law that they do so. Unfortunately for me the invention never caught on, but I noticed the politicians have adopted my system and made it illegal for anyone except them to utilize the ingenious invention!


----------



## DKMD (Feb 22, 2013)

There is a saying... 'Give a lazy man a job, and he'll find the easiest way to do it'.

Of course, that was probably coined before we enacted a system that pays people not to even try.


----------



## brown down (Feb 22, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I invented a system called _Make Lazy Kevin Rich_, whereby I sit on my ass and do nothing except eat, sleep, drink, have sex and travel the world (chauffeur driven & private jet and yacht of course) , and millions of other people send me money to do this because it's the law that they do so. Unfortunately for me the invention never caught on, but I noticed the politicians have adopted my system and made it illegal for anyone except them to utilize the ingenious invention!



I deleted this due to the fact I broke the rules and there is no excuse for my actions. if it isn't totally deleted i ask the mods to do it for me!!! sometimes when you think you are bringing humor to a group of people, a lot of the time it's the wrong place, wrong pretty much everything. this is my own doing and I hope this is removed, was not my intentions to obscure any thoughts just to bring a little humor into our lives with some sarcasm......:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: a lot of the time rationalization is fought with emotions....I really hope i didn't piss off anyone with this post, anyone who really truly knows me would know that wasn't the case


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2013)

brown down said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I invented a system called _Make Lazy Kevin Rich_, whereby I sit on my ass and do nothing except eat, sleep, drink, have sex and travel the world (chauffeur driven & private jet and yacht of course) , and millions of other people send me money to do this because it's the law that they do so. Unfortunately for me the invention never caught on, but I noticed the politicians have adopted my system and made it illegal for anyone except them to utilize the ingenious invention!
> ...



So YOU are the guy who sent in the donation! 

:rotflmao3:


----------



## brown down (Feb 22, 2013)

Kevin said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: no but i love this guy! most of the time the truth hurts and his comedic way he comes about this is second to none, I have taken this to a whole new level and i am sorry :lolol: and that was should be shared hahahah


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 22, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I invented a system called _Make Lazy Kevin Rich_, whereby I sit on my ass and do nothing except eat, sleep, drink, have sex and travel the world (chauffeur driven & private jet and yacht of course) , and millions of other people send me money to do this because it's the law that they do so. Unfortunately for me the invention never caught on, but I noticed the politicians have adopted my system and made it illegal for anyone except them to utilize the ingenious invention!
> [/quote}
> 
> Let us not leave out that they managed to improve on an already ingenious system (for them, that is). They even made it possible for them to have the same salary AND benefits (paid for by we underlings) for their lifetime after serving (?????) only a 4 year term in the lap of luxury!!!!! :fit::fit::fit:


----------



## Eagleeye (Feb 23, 2013)

I'll bet they they even have one of these installed on their golf carts to show off to Tiger while they are "working".


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 23, 2013)

AXEMAN58 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I invented a system called _Make Lazy Kevin Rich_, whereby I sit on my ass and do nothing except eat, sleep, drink, have sex and travel the world (chauffeur driven & private jet and yacht of course) , and millions of other people send me money to do this because it's the law that they do so. Unfortunately for me the invention never caught on, but I noticed the politicians have adopted my system and made it illegal for anyone except them to utilize the ingenious invention!
> ...


----------



## brown down (Feb 23, 2013)

heres one that should bring a smile to your face well hell i cracked up to say the least

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=016_1361617336


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 23, 2013)

brown down said:


> heres one that should bring a smile to your face well hell i cracked up to say the least
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=016_1361617336


:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## brown down (Feb 23, 2013)

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: just a little blues music i haven't laughed that hard in a long time, thats why dogs are mans best friends!


----------

